# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Καμπούρα - παραμορφωτική κύρτωση της ράχης.

## fitman

Παιδιά τι ασκήσεις να κάνω για να σταματήσω να καμπουριάζω?έχω νεανική κύφωση και τελος πάντων καμπουριάζω.ξέρω ότι ο σκελετός δεν διορθώνεται τώρα(19 χρονών) αλλά για να βελτιωθεί λίγο η εμφάνιση που να εστιάσω?στήθος?πλάτη?ώμους?και τι ασκήσεις να κάνω πέρα απο μονόζυγο που έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάει πολύ?  :01. Neutral:

----------


## napstor

το καλυτερο οπως ειπες και εσυ ειναι να κανεις πλατη,στηθος και ωμους.για πλατη σου προτεινω να κανεις κωπηλατικη μπαρας,ελξεις σε τροχαλια,κωπηλατικη σε τροχαλια και κωπηλατικη αλτηρα.επισης καλο ειναι να γυμναζεις ολο το σωμα σου για να μην υπαρξει μυϊκη ασυμμετρια.

----------


## billys15

Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει,αλλα ενας γυμναστης ειχε πει σε εναν φιλο μου που εχει λιγο κυφωση/σκολιωση (ηταν χειροτερα πιο παλια,τωρα εχει στρωσει) οτι αρσεις και λοιπες ασκησεις που κανεις την συγκεκριμενη κινηση,που σκυβεις δηλαδη,θα ηταν καλυτερο να τις αποφευγει για να μην ξανα υπαρξει προβλημα.Τωρα δεν ξερω τι γινεται...  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## napstor

ισως να ισχυει αυτο.θα μπορουσε να μαθει περισσοτερα απο τον ορθοπεδικο του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια σωστή εκγύμναση με βάρη με σωστή εκτέλεση των βασικών  ασκήσεων βοηθάει στη σωστη στάση του σκελετού , έχω παραδείγματα παιδιών εφήβων που είχαν κύφωση και σκολίωση σε βαριά μορφή μάλιστα ο ένας βρισκόταν σε ένα στάδιο πρίν την εγχείρηση κάνοντα βασικές ασκήσεις για το στήθος και ανοίγματα πουλόβερ στο τέλος όπως και τις ασκήσεις για την πλάτη αλλά με σωστή εκτέλεση επειδή ήταν σε νεαρή ηλικία μειωνόταν τα συμπτώματα σταθερά μετα απο κάθε παρακολούθηση απο τον γιατρό τους και ο ένας απέφυγε το ενδεχόμενο της επέμβασης απλά επειδή υπήρχε πάντα το ενδεχόμενο να ξαναχάσει έδαφος αν σταματούσε την προπόνηση όταν πήγε στο στρατό είχε χαρτί απο γιατρό για να γυμνάζετε τουλάχιστον 2 με 3 φορές την εβδομάδα.
δηλαδή η γυμναστική με βάρη βοηθάει οχι μόνο στην μυική ανάπτυξη αλλά και στην σωστή στάση του σκελετου αρκεί να γίνονται σωστά οι ασκήσεις και με το κατάληλο βάρος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπορεί ο σκελετός στα 19 να μην αναπτύσετε άλλο αλλα δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να εξαλειφθεί το πρόβλημα της κυφωσης κάνοντας συγχρόνως 
και σωστές διατατικές αλλά παράλληλα προσέχοντας να μην ξεχνιώμαστε και να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν σωστότερη στάση στο σώμα μας.

----------


## fitman

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...Θα προσπαθήσω να το διορθώσω όσο μπορώ. Απλώς φοβάμαι και να μη χειροτερέψει αν γυμνάσω τους μύεις της περιοχής.Εννοώ να γίνει πιο εμφανές.Εντάξει εννοείται πως θα γυμνάσω γενικά το σώμα μου αλλα για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα μήπως πρέπει να εστιάσω κάπου πιο πολύ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με σωστή εκτέλεση και κιλά που τα ελέγχουμε δεν γίνετε ζημιά εκτός αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σκελετικό με φθορα σε σπόνδυλο η ολίσθηση σπονδύλου.
αυτό το πρόβλημα μόνο με γυμναστική διορθώνετε και ασκήσεις διατατικές δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με αυτό το θέμα και θα σου έλεγα να αυξήσεις τις ασκήσεις πλάτης σε μηχανήματα!Τροχαλία,κωπηλατική και πολύ μονόζυγο για πλάτη!!!Αν δεν είναι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο μπορεί να διορθωθεί!!!

----------


## Chr1s

Οπως ακριβως σου ειπαν παιζουν κυριως ρολο ασκησεις πλατης.

Ψαξε αν εχεις στο γυμναστηριο σου ενα μηχανημα που λεγεται upper back.

Μοιαζει με την κινηση που κανεις οταν τραβας κουπι και βοηθα να ισιωσει και να ανοιξει και η πλατη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beteranos

Καλησπερα παιδια, ονομαζομαι Κωστας και ειμαι 38 ετων.
Εδω και περιπου 4 μηνες σσχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με τα βαρη. Εχω σπιτι εναν παγκο ,μπαρα,αλτηρες και βαρη. 
Κανω κυριως τις βασικες ασκησεις, σε 2 προπονησεις της 1.5 ωρας ανα εβδομαδα για ολες τις μυικες ομαδες. Η διατροφη μου ειναι σχετικα καλη(ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη).
Αυτους τους 4 μηνες που γυμναζομαι κανω ταυτοχρονα και ελαφρια διαιτα και εχω χασει περιπου 10 κιλα. Ειμαι 1.70 και 66 κιλα (πριν 4 μηνες ημουν 76 κιλα).

Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στο παρακατω προβλημα μου.
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχω αρχισει ελαφρως να καμπουριαζω και θελω να ρωτησω εαν αυτο μπορει να οφειλετε σε ελειπες προγραμμα η λαθος ασκησεις (π.χ. να γυμναζω το στηθος περισσοτερο απο την πλατη, με αποτελεσμα το καμπουρισμα).

Εαν μπορει καποιος απο εσας να με βοηθησει η να μου προτεινει ασκησεις που θα με βοηθησουν να επανελθω ''στα ισια μου''. Εαν ειναι ευκολο τις ασκησεις να μου τις γραψετε λιγο περιγραφικα γιατι δεν γνωριζω ορολογια ασκησεων. 

Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

Υ.Γ. Να αναφερω οτι πριν ξεκινησω ημουν για πολλα χρονια εντελως αγυμναστος.

----------


## vagg

τωρα το παρατηρησες???εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν υπηρχε απο πριν???δεν μπορει να οφειλετε στο  οτι γυμναζεις περισσοτερο το στη8ος...καποιος εχει ανοιξει 8εμα "κυφωση"κοιτακσε το...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σε καμια περίπτωση ενα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικης με βαρη δεν κάνει καμπούρα σχετικα να είναι ολοκληρωμένο , όλες οι ασκήσεις αν εκτελούνται σωστα βοηθαν στην σωστη σταση του σώματος .

αυτό έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με προδιάθεση και κακή σταση του σώματος σε όλη την διάρκεια της μέρας , τέτοια συμπτώματα εξαλείφονται με την γυμναστική με βάρη , γι αυτό και έχω στο γυμναστήριο παιδια με σχολίωση κύφωση η λόρδωση που έρχονται να βελτιώσουν την κατασταση και με παραπεμπτικό γιατρού με θεαματικα αποτελέσματα .

απλα όταν υπάρχει προδιάθεση πρέπει να εκτελούνται σωστα οι ασκήσεις και να γίνονται σωστες διατατικές

----------


## beteranos

Eυχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν προκειται για εντονο καμπουριασμα, το οποιο ομως το παρατηρησα τους τελευταιους μηνες. Ενδεχομενως να υπηρχε, αλλα μετα την αποχωρηση της κοιλιας(-10 κιλα, λογω της διαιτας) να φανηκε περισσοτερο.


 Απλα, εαν καποια στιγμη βρειτε χρονο θα ηθελα να μου προτεινετε καμια ασκηση που ισως βοηθησει.


Υ.Γ. Δεν ξεχναω βεβαια οτι ειμαι και 38 χρονων ! ! !

----------


## vagg

ολες οι ασκησεις τησ πλατυσ με πρωτο και καλυτερο  το μονοζυγο...

----------


## Niiick

ηλια 8α μπορουσες σε παρακαλω να πεις 2 πραγματα για το τι κανεις στα παιδια στο γυμναστηριο που εχουν σκωλιοση? ο αδερφος μου εχει και παρολο που κανει βαρη 5 χρονια και εχει εκπληκτικο σωμα δεν εχει βελτιωση..και ποναει τα βραδυα οταν ξυπναει ας  πουμε η αμα δε κοιμηθει ανασκελα..ο γιατρος δεν εχει τι να πει δεν διορθονεται κατι. αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις χιλια ευχαριστω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ηλια 8α μπορουσες σε παρακαλω να πεις 2 πραγματα για το τι κανεις στα παιδια στο γυμναστηριο που εχουν σκωλιοση? ο αδερφος μου εχει και παρολο που κανει βαρη 5 χρονια και εχει εκπληκτικο σωμα δεν εχει βελτιωση..και ποναει τα βραδυα οταν ξυπναει ας πουμε η αμα δε κοιμηθει ανασκελα..ο γιατρος δεν εχει τι να πει δεν διορθονεται κατι. αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις χιλια ευχαριστω


 
λοιπόν επειδή είχα μια περίπτωση πολύ δύσκολη αν δεν έστρωνε θα έκανε εγχείρηση το παιδί και είναι δύσκολη επέμβαση στη σπονδυλική και μάλιστα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ότι κάνω πρώτα μου δίνουν το τηλέφωνο τού γιατρού και μιλάω μαζί του και μετα βγάζω το πρόγραμμα δεν γίνετε να κάνω του κεφαλιού μου αν δεν έχω ακριβή εικόνα της καταστασης και μάλιστα στην συνέχεια για να βλέπουμε αν αυτό που κάνουμε φέρνει αποτέλεσμα γίνονται εξετάσεις , όπου φαίνετε η κατασταση της σπονδυλικής στήλης .

λοιπόν δεν αρκούν μόνο να κάνουμε κάποιες ασκήσεις , που είναι βασικές όμως όπως ασκήσεις πλάτης , αλλα αργα και με σωστο στύλ, μας ενδιαφέρει αυτή η διάταση που γίνετε κατα την διάρκεια της ασκησης να έχει διάρκεια , ασκήσεις για το στήθος πάλι με σωστη εκτέλεση , όπως και πουλόβερ αλλα κάθετα στον πάγκο.

και το κυριότερο και βασικότερο στο τέλος κάθε προγράματος κάνουμε μια σειρά απο διατατικες και τεντωματα του κορμού με αργή εκτελεση και μένουμε σε κάθε εκτέλεση τουλάχιστον 15 δευτερόλεπτα καθισμένοι και επικύψεις και τραβήγματα δεξιά και αριστερα και ξανα τεντώματα ξαπλωμένοι στο πάτωμα με χέρια και πόδια τεντωμένα και μενουμε , δεν ξέρω αν μπορω να βρω και το χαρτί που είχα που έδειχνε όλη την σειρα των διατάσεων σε σχηματα και επίσης καλό είναι απλα να κρεμόμαστε πρωί και βράδυ ειδικα σε ενα μονόζυγο και ας μην βγάζουμε έλξεις απλα να τραβιόμαστε και να μένουμε όσο μπορούμε .

όλα αυτα σε συνδιασμό να έχουμε το νού μας και να κραταμε σωστη σταση του σώματος όλη την μέρα και για να μην χάνουμε χρόνο άδικα να ελέγχουμε τα αποτελέματα ανα διαστήματα να βλέπουμε αν φέρνει αυτο αποτέλεσμα .

απλα ακούγονται αλλα κανείς δεν τα κάνει όπως πρέπει ειδικα αυτα με τις διατασεις του κορμου είναι βασικά .

και θα σας πώ και ενα παραδειγμα να γίνω πιο κατανοητός έχουμε ενα σίδερο μια μπετόβεργα ας πούμε και την κάνουμε σε σχήμα ς σαν την σχολίωση , τι κάνουμε λοιπόν πρώτα για να την ισιάξουμε την ζεσταίνουμε με το οξυγόνο και έρχετε ευκολα εκει που θέλουμε κάτι ανάλογο πρέπει να γίνει και με τους μυς και συνδέσμους αυτός και ο ρόλος της γυμνστικής , έπειτα δεν πρέπει να το φέρουμε ακριβως στα ίσια αλλα λίγο αντίθετα ουτως΄ώστε με την ελαστικότητα να έρθει στην σωστη θέση γιατι θα χάσει και λίγο γι αυτό λοιπόν και οι διατάσεις πρέπει να γίνονται και αντίθετα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις στρίβοντας όσο μπορούμε τερμα δεξια και αριστερα και μένουμε 

και όταν έχει πριηγηθεί ζέσταμα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος τραυματισμού και αυτα όσο πιο γρήγορα και σε μικρή ηλικία τόσο περισσότερες και οι πιθανότητες να εξελειφθούν

----------


## Niiick

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. ασκησεις κανει τελεια και πολυ αργα και ελενχομενα και με βαρια κιλα επισης πλεον οχι λογο του προβληματος αλλα γιατι του αρεσει. αυτες οι διατασεις που τοσο βοηθουν μπορουν να βρεθουν καπου μηπως?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης να μην το ξεχάσω πρέπει να εχουμε ακριβή εικόνα της σπονδυλικής και εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι μην υπάρχει κάποια σθένωση σπονδύλων η μεγαλύτερο κενο των μεσοδιαστημάτων , είναι λεπτομέρειες αλλα βασικές να μην γίνει καμια πατατα και μπορεί πχ να κάνουμε 3 φορες την εβδομάδα προπόνηση όταν όμως εχουμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα κάποια απο αυτα που προανέφερα με το τεντωμα στο μονόχυγο και το στρέτσινκ πρέπει να γίνετε και σε καθημερινή βάση γιατί απλα ότι κερδίζουμε θα το χάνουμε η βελτίωση είναι στιγμιαία για να μονιμοποιηθεί θέλει συχνά και υπομονετικα μην ξεγελιόμαστε .


είναι σαν την αγκύλωση που παθαίνουμε απο ακινησία η οταν είμαστε στον γύψο που θέλει καθημερινα ενασχόληση για να μην μείνουν μόνιμα τα αποτελέσματα γιατι σκληραίνουν οι προσφύσεις και μετα μόνο με επέμβαση θα σπάσει και κακώς το ξαναλέω έμεινε τόσα χρόνια έτσι ο αδερφός σου 

είπαμε όπως το σίδερο το στραβώνεις και ξαναεπανέρχετε σε ενα σημείο και δεν έπρεπε καν να περιμένει τόσα χρόνια ο σδερφός σου εγω εκείνο που διαπίστωσα με τους γιατρούς με κάποιους δηλαδή σε βγάζουν άχρηστο σου λέν μην κάνεις τίποτε , για να εχουν το κεφαλι τους ήσυχο και να μην μπουν στην διαδικασία να σου πούν όλα αυτα και τον τρόπο ενω πληρώνονται γι αυτό και εγω ασχολούμε τζαμπα απλα να βοηθήσω , το καταλαβα όταν του εκανα ενα σωρό ερωτήσεις και τον άκουγα βαριεστημένο , εκεί τα είχα πάρει άσχημα και συνενοηθήκαμε μετα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. ασκησεις κανει τελεια και πολυ αργα και ελενχομενα και με βαρια κιλα επισης πλεον οχι λογο του προβληματος αλλα γιατι του αρεσει. αυτες οι διατασεις που τοσο βοηθουν μπορουν να βρεθουν καπου μηπως?


 

αυτες τις διατασεις τωρα όσο μπορω γραπτα τις είπα τις είχα σε ενα χαρτί α4 και το είχα κάνει πλαστικοποίηση και ήταν κολημενο στην αίθουσα που εκαναν τις διατάσεις ,αλλα στην μετακόμηση και μετα του γυμναστηρίου δεν τα ξαναείδα , θα κοιταξω καπου μηπως τα εχω αποθηκευμένα στον υπολογιστη .

γενικα δεν είμαι καθόλου οργανωτικός και να τακτοποιώ έγραφα και είχα τόσο πολύτιμα πράγματα και προγραμματα γυμναστικης που μου πήραν χρόνια για να τα βγάλω . 

ενα μόνο θα πω είχα διπλα μου εναν απο τους καλύτερους που ηταν στο πανεπιστήμιο του φραιμποργκ στην γερμανία και ποτε δεν ήμουν μόνος σε ότι χρειαζόμουν εγω τον στήριζα πάντα και αυτός ήμουν ο μόνος που θα μου έλεγε μυστικα και σημαντικα πράγματα ο ανάργυρος ο τσοπουρίδης πρωταθλητής του ββ και πρόεδρος της ναββα αλλα και αυτός είχε φέρει και εκπροσωπήσει πρώτος την ναββα στην ελλαδα 

πιστεύω ενας που ξέρει αν ψάξει στο νετ θα κατεβάσει εγω αυτα τα εκανα καθαρα εμπειρικα αλλα και είχα προσωπική επαφη με τα άτομα αυτα γι αυτό και λάθος μου δεν τα είχα κάπου νοικοκυρεμένα , είμαι τσαπατσούλης και αρκούμε σ αυτα που εχω στον σκληρό μου δίσκο στο μυαλό μου δηλαδή

----------


## Giannhs.

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και καποιον που ξερει η εχει το ιδιο προβλημα.τα τελευταια χρονια το σωμα μου εχει μια ασχημη σταση. οι ωμοι ειναι πιο μπροστα απο οτι θα επρεπε ο λαιμος δεν ειναι τελειως ισιος και η μεση μου σπαει (σαν της πετρουλας)
με αποτελεσμα να φαινεται μια κοιλιτσα.Δεν ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα δεν μου αρεσει για αυτο θα ηθελα να μαθω αμα απο καποιες συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις για να "ισιωσω"?

----------


## thegravijia

μονοζυγο

----------


## Μαρία

+ στηθος παγκο

----------


## Kolorizos

βασικα καπως ετσι ημουν 
ακουμε κανε deadlift 
κωπηλατικη μπαρας και ελαχιστοποιησε την εκγυμναση των μπροστα δελτοιδων και εστιασου στους πισω..

----------


## thegravijia

^^ που κολαει αυτο ? γιατι να ελαχιστοποιησει τους ομους?

----------


## KATERINI 144

οτι σου ειπε ο βιγια και η μαιρη.




> (σαν της πετρουλας)


μιλάμε για ΤΟ άστοχο παράδειγμα, λόρδωση λεγεται, η πετρουλα δεν εχει λόρδωση, λορδωνεται (καλυτερα τουρλώνεται παει) μπας και βγαλει κανενα φραγκο εξτρα....

----------


## Μαρία

> οτι σου ειπε ο βιγια και η μαιρη.
> 
> 
> μιλάμε για ΤΟ άστοχο παράδειγμα, λόρδωση λεγεται, η πετρουλα δεν εχει λόρδωση, λορδωνεται (καλυτερα τουρλώνεται παει) μπας και βγαλει κανενα φραγκο εξτρα....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannhs.

> οτι σου ειπε ο βιγια και η μαιρη.
> 
> 
> μιλάμε για ΤΟ άστοχο παράδειγμα, λόρδωση λεγεται, η πετρουλα δεν εχει λόρδωση, λορδωνεται (καλυτερα τουρλώνεται παει) μπας και βγαλει κανενα φραγκο εξτρα....


δεν ειπα οτι δεν το κανει επιτηδες και εχει προβλημα η κοπελα προς θεου.να σας δωσω να καταλαβατε ηθελα  :01. Smile: 
να κατι τετοιο  http://www.maai.gr/media/images/visual.gif

----------


## Κωστας40

Λοιπον φιλε εχεις οπως το λες κυφωση ,οπως εχω και γω μετα απο τραυματισμο στην πλατη.Μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο εχω καταληξει στις παρακατω ασκησεις
1.Μονοζυγο με λαβη των χεριων  αναποδη με  τις παλαμες να βλεπουν προς τα μπρος. Αν πας γυμναστηριο  μπορεις να κανεις πολλα σετ  στο μηχανημα που εχει βαρη και βοηθανε στην ελξη Απαραιτητη

2.Υπερεκτασεις στην πλατη πανω σε μπαλα γυμναστικης 50 cm Κι αυτη απαραιτητη
Αυτη την ασκηση  μπορεις να την κανεις  και κρατωντας ελαφρια βαρακια  μ ανοιχτα τα χερια πλαγια στο υψος των ωμων για να ξεχειλωσουν οι μυες που σε τραβανε μπροστα και εχουν βραχυνθει. Αλλη παραλλαγη  της ιδιας ασκησης ,  κρατας ενα βαρακι και με τα δυο χερια κια το φερνεις πισω απο το κεφαλι οπως εισαι ξαπλωμενος στη μπαλα Ειναι σαν την ασκηση για το στηθος ,μονο που δεν  επαναφερεις απλως το κρατας κρεμασμενο

3.Κωπηλατικη καθιστος στο μηχανημα upper back 
Αποφευγεις ασκησεις βαριες για στηθος για ευνοητους λογους ,σε τραβανε μπροστα

5.Ραχιαιους και λιγους  κοιλιακους 
Και τελος  κολυμπι υπτιο κυριως

Προσοχη στη σταση ,μη καμπουριαζεις  οταν εισαι καθισμενος μπροστα σε υπολογιστη 
Χρειαζεται καθημερινη γυμναστικη για να δεις αποτελεσματα!
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## ctrlfreak

Πήγαινε και σε κανένα ορθοπεδικό να σου ρίξει μια ματιά.

----------


## -beba-

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  και όσο πιο μικρός είσαι σε ηλικία τόσο πιο εύκολα θα το ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## Giannhs.

> και όσο πιο μικρός είσαι σε ηλικία τόσο πιο εύκολα θα το ξεπεράσεις.


για την ακριβεια το εχω λογο υπολογιστη και γενικα κακης στασης οχι επειδη γυμνασα το στηθος παραπανω. Τωρα κανω και στηθος και πλατη λετε να κοψω απο στηθος και να κανω παραπανω πλατη? και τι βοηθαει η κοπηλατικες η το μονοζυγο?οσο για το μονοζυγο κανω με λαβη να κοιταει προς τα εμπρος.Κανει τιποτα?

----------


## Κωστας40

Δεν εισαι και ο μονος.Οπως το λες και συ εχεις το συνδρομο κακης στασης που αν το αφησεις μετα θα είναι δυσκολο να το διορθωσεις. Στη κυφωση  οι μπροστινοι μυες εχουν βραχυνθει και οι μυες της πλατης  εχουν μακρυνει,ξεχειλωσει.
Αρα αμα κανεις  ασκησεις για το στηθος πχ παγκο σφιγγουν οι μπροστινοι  και σε τραβανε μπροστα ,καμπουριαζεις.Ομοιως αμα κανεις πολλους κοιλιακους 
Το μονοζυγο σωστα  το κανεις  Ετσι  δυναμωνεις ,σφιγγεις τους μυς της ωμοπλατης ,αυτό που θελεις 
Ολες οι ασκησεις πλατης βοηθανε  κυριως  οι κωπηλατικες,  μαζευουν τους ξεχειλωμενους μυς της πλατης .Αργα και με σωστη σταση ,ορθιο κορμο 
Αμα θες να κανεις  και στηθος  η γνωμη μου ειναι  μονο πεκ ντεκ κι αυτό με λιγα κιλά ισα ισα για γραμμωση
Επισης δεν κανεις   ποτε ασκησεις που δυναμωνουν το λαιμο από μπροστα πχ αρση μπαρας μεχρι το λαιμο
Μη παραλειπεις τις ασκησεις υπερεκτασης  με τη μπαλλα  είναι πολυ βασικες γιατι  εκτεινουν τους μυς του στηθους και  επαναφερουν τον κορμο σε ισια σταση
Θα το καταλαβεις αμα ξαπλωσεις στο πατωμα πριν και μετα 

Επισης κοιτα και δω  http://www.menshealth.gr/fitness.exercise.6.7788.html για να καταλαβεις τη λογικη 
των ασκησεων που  πρεπει να κανεις

Εχει βγει κι αυτό   http://t3mag.gr/news/1912   Δεν ξερω αν αξιζει 

 Ρωτα και κανενα μποντυμπιλτερά ,αυτοι εχουν το καλλιτερο ζυγισμα
 Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Giannhs.

> Δεν εισαι και ο μονος.Οπως το λες και συ εχεις το συνδρομο κακης στασης που αν το αφησεις μετα θα είναι δυσκολο να το διορθωσεις. Στη κυφωση  οι μπροστινοι μυες εχουν βραχυνθει και οι μυες της πλατης  εχουν μακρυνει,ξεχειλωσει.
> Αρα αμα κανεις  ασκησεις για το στηθος πχ παγκο σφιγγουν οι μπροστινοι  και σε τραβανε μπροστα ,καμπουριαζεις.Ομοιως αμα κανεις πολλους κοιλιακους 
> Το μονοζυγο σωστα  το κανεις  Ετσι  δυναμωνεις ,σφιγγεις τους μυς της ωμοπλατης ,αυτό που θελεις 
> Ολες οι ασκησεις πλατης βοηθανε  κυριως  οι κωπηλατικες,  μαζευουν τους ξεχειλωμενους μυς της πλατης .Αργα και με σωστη σταση ,ορθιο κορμο 
> Αμα θες να κανεις  και στηθος  η γνωμη μου ειναι  μονο πεκ ντεκ κι αυτό με λιγα κιλά ισα ισα για γραμμωση
> Επισης δεν κανεις   ποτε ασκησεις που δυναμωνουν το λαιμο από μπροστα πχ αρση μπαρας μεχρι το λαιμο
> Μη παραλειπεις τις ασκησεις υπερεκτασης  με τη μπαλλα  είναι πολυ βασικες γιατι  εκτεινουν τους μυς του στηθους και  επαναφερουν τον κορμο σε ισια σταση
> Θα το καταλαβεις αμα ξαπλωσεις στο πατωμα πριν και μετα 
> 
> ...


δηλαδη ελατωνω τις ασκησεις και σετ για στηθος η το κοβω τελειως? αν το κοψω δεν θα ατροφησει γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιειται και αλλου :/

----------


## J.D.

εχω μια μικρη κυφωση και γενικα καμπουριαζω λιγο οταν ειμαι χαλαρος η μετα απο τρεξιμο. στο γυανστηριο ο γυμναστης μου ειπε να κανω περισοτερους κοιλιακους ωστε να αλλαξη λιγο η κλιση της λεκανη(?!). δεν βλεπω πολυ λογικη σαυτο. ειδα και στο φορουμ που υπαρχουν καποια λινκς για σχετικα αρθρα αλλα δε με διαφοτιζουν. ξερει καποιος αν πρεπει να δοσω βαση στους ραχιαους η στους κοιλιακους? επισης τι στιλ προπονισης να κανω, λιγοτερες επαναλιψης με επιπλεον βαριδια μεχρι να με πιασουν κραμπες η πολλες επαναληψης σε χαλαρο ρυθμο? επισης να κανω  διατασεις η οχι?

----------


## killer85

Μια μικρή κύφωση παρουσιάζω και εγώ... λόγω κακής στάσης σώματος και ασσύμετρου στήθους σε σχέση με την μυική ομάδα της πλάτης (γεγονός που δεν βελτιώνει την κατάσταση), γενικά αυτό που θα βοηθήσει είναι να κάνεις περισσότερες ασκήσεις πλάτης σε σχέση με στήθος, εγώ κάνω 4 με 5 στήθος και 8 πλάτης, η οποία ολοκληρώνεται σε δύο μέρες προπόνησης, Δευτ και Παρασκεύη, την Παρασκεύη δίνω βάρος σε ασκήσεις που τραβάνε τους όμους πίσω (αντίθετη κίνηση από τις ασκήεις στήθους...)

----------


## killer85

Και κάτι άλλο εμείς που κάνουμε καταξοχήν καθιστική ζωή χρειαζόμαστε απαραίτητα διατακτικές ασκήσεις, η είμαστε οκ με τις διατάσεις και τα βάρη?

----------


## tzanetathelte

Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου υποδείξει κάποιες ασκήσεις για την καταπολέμηση της κύφωσης!

******πριν ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα κανουμε αναζητηση. mods team******

----------


## fusios

Γεια σας ειμαι ο κωστης 17 χρονων μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ και δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να κανω το θρεντ σε αυτη τη στηλη αλλα τελοσπαντων.Λοιπον στα 15 μισο μου επισκευτηκα για πρωτη φορα εναν ορθοπεδικο.οχι οτι υπηρχε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα αλλα ασ πουμε πως κατι δεν πηγαινε και τοσο καλα με την πλατη μου.Ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως σοβαρο προβλημα δεν υπηρχε αλλα καλο θα ηταν να αρχισω γυμναστηριο η κολημβηση (ημουνα πολυ λεπτος εκεινη την εποχη και αδυναμος) δεν ειχα ασχοληθει ποτε μου με γυμναστικη σοβαρα.απο τοτε λοιπον αρχισα γυμναστηριο και τωρα ας πουμε ειμαι σε καλο επιπεδο.το θεμα ειναι πως μετα απο τοση προσπαθεια στο γυμναστηριο και σε οτι αφορα τη σταση του σωματος ολη την ημερα ακομα πιστευω πως το προβλημα δεν εχει φυγει.Τελικα η κυφωση μπορει να θεραπευτει η οχι?μηπως κανω κατι λαθος ακομα ?επισης κρεμιεμαι και αρκετη ωρα καθε μερα σαν την τσιτα απο ενα μονοζυγο που εχω σπιτι μου..οποιος εχει /ειχε εμπειρια σε αυτο γενικα ας μου πει κατι.Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Dreiko

η κυφωση οπως και ολες οι παθησεις της σπονδυλικης στηλης χρειαζονται γερο κορμο,αρα πρωτα απολα κοιλιακους και ραχιαιους,απο κει και υστερα αλλο τοσο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο που κανεις στο μονοζυγο,αλλα θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανεις ελξεις ολοκληρωμενες και οχι μονο stretching...η κυφωση δεν φευγει αλλα βελτιωνεται αισθητα,κι εγω στα 15 ειχα και τωρα πρεπει να κανω επικυψη και να βαλεις γωνιομερο για να καταλαβεις οτι εχω κατι..... :08. Toast:

----------


## stamos007

εχω και ενα παρομοιο προβλημα αλλα εγω επισης εχω και κλειστουσ ωμους τι μπορω να κανω για να ανοιξω?

----------


## gym

λοιπον....εγω οταν ξεκινησα βαρη,επειδη δεν μ ελεγε ο εξυπνος ο γυμναστης τιποτα για διατασεις ειχα γινει ουγκα σαν τα αγορακια που σφιγγονται κ δειχνουν τα μπρατσα τους αθελα μου...αυτο ομως σαν να βγηκε κ επιδεινωθηκε προφανως η ελαφρα κυφωση που ειχα...
εφοσον μπηκα σε σχολη κ εμαθα γενικα περισσοτερα...αυξησα πλατη(καλα τοτε μ ειπαν κοψε στηθος...αλλη βλακεια...)...
το θεμα ειναι....θα κανεις και πλατη και στηθος κ ολααα...αλλα ΣΩΣΤΑ...
και μονοζυγο κ παγκο ολα...
αλλα διατασεις...με βοηθησε παρα πολυ το να κανω καθε μερα 20 λεπτα μονο διατασεις σε στηθος...μιλαμε τελειωνα τις διατασεις και ενιωθα οτι ανοιγε το σωμα μ...ειναι πολυ ωραια αισθηση αν και πονας εννοειται οταν κανεις διατασεις...καλο ειναι...
οποτε τα βαρη σου κανονικα και φουλ διατασεις...
βεβαια εγω εκπαιδευομουν καισ το πιλατες οπου βασικο ειναι η σωστη σταση και παιζει πολυυυυυ πλατη εκει...αλλα αν δεν μπορεις και πιλατες η δεν σ αρεσει ρε παιδι μ..κανε διατασεις στηθος...τραβα εκει να ποναει...και μετα θα δεις διαφορα...

----------


## gym

> εχω και ενα παρομοιο προβλημα αλλα εγω επισης εχω και κλειστουσ ωμους τι μπορω να κανω για να ανοιξω?


τα ιδια...επισης εφοσον εχεις κειστους ωμους ιπως λες...κ εγω επισης...πολλα ανοιγματα...ειναι ευκολο να το καταλαβεις...το σωμα σου ειναι κλειστο οπως λες?
ωραια...ποιες ασκησεις εχουμε που να μας το αντιστρεψουν αυτο?ανοιγματα...κανε οπισθιο δελτοειδη πολυ γι να σου το ΄΄τραβηξει πισω΄΄ με απλα λογια...αλλα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ  κ ας μην ειναι πολλα τα κιλα...το θεμα ειναι να δουλευει...και με ενα κιολ αν δουλευει καλα εισαι...
κατι αλλο που το ειδα εδω και δεν το ειχα ξαναδει ειναι ενα πραγμα σαν σωληνας που εφαρμοζεται γυρω απο την ωμοαυχενικη περιοχη και μπαινουν τα χερια επανω λες και κρατας μια γκλιτσα....παιρνεις δυο βαρακια κ εισαι σε θεση πχ οπως κανεις εκτασεις για ωμους σκυφτους...
με τα χερια σε ορθη γωνια φερνεις τα βαρακια σε αυτια κ κρατας λιγο κ παλι...φοβερο...τελεια αισθηση...το κανω παντα μετα απο στηθος...
εχει πολλα...
ολα διορθωνονται...

----------


## stamos007

εγω κανω pull over το μηχανημα και διατασεις με αλτηρα αλλα ρε δεν εχω δει κανενα αποτελεσμα εσυ εχεισ δει?

----------


## gym

> εγω κανω pull over το μηχανημα και διατασεις με αλτηρα αλλα ρε δεν εχω δει κανενα αποτελεσμα εσυ εχεισ δει?


εμενα ρωτας?

----------


## stamos007

ναι α και κατι αλλο αν κοιμαμαι χωρις μαξιλαρι θα βοηθησει στη κυφωση?
ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου εκ των προτερων

----------


## giorgos1996

καλησπέρα,
 είμαι  νέο μέλος  και θα ήθελα να μ πει κάποιος ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής επειδή καμπουριάζω κ θέλω να βελτιωθώ είμαι 1.85 70-73 κιλά κ 16 ετών
 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> καλησπέρα,
>  είμαι  νέο μέλος  και θα ήθελα να μ πει κάποιος ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής επειδή καμπουριάζω κ θέλω να βελτιωθώ είμαι 1.85 70-73 κιλά κ 16 ετών


Κανε πολυ μονοζυγο.......αφου εισαι και αρχαριος ξεκινα με ενα full body 3 φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το καμπούριασμα οφείλετε σε κακή στάση του σώματος γενικότερα στην καθημερινότητα σε συνδιασμό με έλειψη σωστης και συστηματικής άσκησης 

οπότε εφόσον οφείλετε σε αυτα προσπαθώντας να κρατάς σωστη στάση στο διάβασμα όταν κάθεσαι η όταν είσαι όρθιος σε συνδιασμό με συστηματική γυμναστική , και διατατικών ασκήσεων , επειδη είσαι ακόμη μικρός θα φύγουν αυτα τα συμπτώματα , όσο το αφήνεις και περνάν τα χρόνια , τότε η κατάσταση δυσκολεύει περισσότερο και μονιμοποιείτε 

και όσο πιο γρήγορα μπείς σε πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής τόσο καλύτερα 

δηλαδή όλες οι ασκήσεις που αφορούν τον κορμό όπως στήθος πλάτη , αν γίνονται σωστα , με την πίεση φέρνουν τον σκελετο σταδιακά στα ίσια και παράλληλα οι δυνατοί και γυμνασμένοι μυς τον κρατάν σ αυτο το επίπεδο 

επίσης ασκήσεις όπως στην γιόγκα η πιλάτες , δηλαδή διατάσεις που αφορούν την σπονδυλική στήλη , αν γίνονται σωστα και έχεις κάποια καθοδήγηση , σταδιακα θα επαναφέρουν τον σκελετό , επίσης στο τέλος ασκήσεων πλάτης η στήθους με σωστή καθοδήγηση αν σου δείξει κάποιος την άσκηση πουλόβερ κάθετα πρός τον πάγκο κάνει μια διάταση και εφόσον οι μυς είναι ζεστοί έχουν ελαστικότητα και ανοίγει ο σκελετός , φέρνοντας το σώμα σε σωστη στάση , όπως και απλα μετα την άσκηση απλα να κρεμιέσαι σε μονόζυγο

----------


## giorgos1996

ευχαριστώ!θα κάνω μονόζυγο, έκανα μονόζυγο πριν  καιρό κ έβλεπα βελτίωση τρ θα το ξανά ξεκινήσω. οι πιέσεις στήθους θα βοηθήσουν ?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> ευχαριστώ!θα κάνω μονόζυγο, έκανα μονόζυγο πριν  καιρό κ έβλεπα βελτίωση τρ θα το ξανά ξεκινήσω. οι πιέσεις στήθους θα βοηθήσουν ?


Δεν εχουνε σχεση με το καμπουριασμα οι πιεσεις στηθους..αλλα ξεκινα γυμναστηριο και παρε ενα προγραμματακι 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα και εισαι κομπλε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ευχαριστώ!θα κάνω μονόζυγο, έκανα μονόζυγο πριν  καιρό κ έβλεπα βελτίωση τρ θα το ξανά ξεκινήσω. οι πιέσεις στήθους θα βοηθήσουν ?


η ολοκληρωμένη και σωστη εκγύμναση βοηθάει και οι πιέσεις στήθους και όπως ανέφερα και το πουλόβερ αλλα κυρίως οι διατάσεις , αλλα αυτα πρέπει κάποιος στην αρχή τουλάχιστον να σε δείξει να μην τα κάνεις λάθος 

δηλαδή να γυμνάζονται σωστα οι βασικοί μυς που στηρίζουν την σπονδυλικη στηλή , για να μην υπάρχουν ασύμμετρες δυνάμεις και ανάλογα με τον βαθμό που είναι η κύφωση θα επανέλθει αργα η γρήγορα

----------


## stelios17

Επισης να το χεις παντα μα παντα στο μυαλο σου και να "ισιωνεις"-τραβας προς τα πισω τους ωμους !
Στην αρχη θα ειναι δυσκολο , αλλα μετα γινεται συνηθεια και δυναμωνουν οι μυες.

----------


## giorgos1996

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας :01. Smile:  θα γραφτώ σήμερα γυμναστήριο και θα του πω να μου φτιάξει πρόγραμμα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
το οποίο θα το βάλω εδώ για να μ πείτε την γνώμη σας.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας θα γραφτώ σήμερα γυμναστήριο και θα του πω να μου φτιάξει πρόγραμμα 
> το οποίο θα το βάλω εδώ για να μ πείτε την γνώμη σας.


Σωστος! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

> καλησπέρα,
>  είμαι  νέο μέλος  και θα ήθελα να μ πει κάποιος ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής επειδή καμπουριάζω κ θέλω να βελτιωθώ είμαι 1.85 70-73 κιλά κ 16 ετών


Καταρχήν θα ήταν καλό να σε δει και ένας ορθοπεδικός, μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είσαι πολύ ψηλός για την ηλικία σου και αυτό έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα, αφού αναγκάζεσαι να καμπουριάζεις για καθημερινές δραστηριότητες. Αν ο γιατρός σου πει ότι όλα είναι οκ, η καλύτερη και οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα είναι να πας σε σύλλογο άρσης βαρών. Κάνοντας olympic lifts υπό την επίβλεψη προπονητή όχι μόνο δε θα καμπουριάζεις αλλά μάθεις σωστή στάση το σώματος.

----------


## swimmer_90

> καλησπέρα,
>  είμαι  νέο μέλος  και θα ήθελα να μ πει κάποιος ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής επειδή καμπουριάζω κ θέλω να βελτιωθώ είμαι 1.85 70-73 κιλά κ 16 ετών


Μεγαλε απ'οσα ξερω εγω το γυμναστηριο δεν θα σε βοηθησει στο να ισιωσεις...συγκεκριμενα κανοντας βαρη θα σε "δεσεις",πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι θα σταθεροποιησεις την ηδη υπαρχουσα κατασταση στο σωμα σου...η καμπουρα (το οτι γερνεις προς τα μπρος) συμβαινει λογω του οτι το μπροστινο κομματι του σωματος σου (στηθος/μπροστινοι δελτ,/κοιλιακοι) ειναι πολυ σφιχτο η/και δισκαμπτο και υπαρχει μυικη ανισορροπια σε σχεση με την πλατη...αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι 1) σωστο stretching,ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο και 2) ειτε ασκησεις στο gym με πολυ μικρη επιβαρυνση ωστε να δυναμωσεις εξισου στις αδυναμες περιοχες,ειτε κολυμπι...ρωτα εναν ειδικο αρχικα,κατα προτιμηση φυσικοθεραπευτη,να σου πει ασκησεις stretching...

----------


## Μαρία

Για το καμπουριασμα η ασκηση που θα γινει το ψωμοτυρι σου θα ειναι ο παγκος (στηθος)!Οταν το στηθος γυμναστει καλα θα σε βοηθησει να αλλαξεις σταση σωματος.
Οχι για καμπουριασμα αλλα για το αντιθετο.Θα βγει το στηθος εξω και θελοντας και μη θα κρατιεται σε ευθεια το σωμα


Υ.Σ Εχεις δει κανα ββερ να καμπουριαζει????Ισα ισα ολοι σαν παγωνια πανε!!!(πλακιτσα)

----------


## primordial

@Μαρία... :01. Unsure: 

έχω μια απορία πάνω σε αυτό. Δίνοντας έμφαση στο στήθος κ γυμνάζοντάς το πιο εντατικά, αυτό δεν θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δυναμώσει τόσο κ να αναπτυχθεί ώστε να τραβάει λίγο μπροστά τους ώμους κ δίνοντας πιο έντονη την εικόνα της καμπούρας...????





*Υ.Γ.*
Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να μην καταλάβει κανείς αυτό που γράφω.... 
να ξέρετε ότι δεν θα κακοχαρακτηρίσω κανέναν σας... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

> @Μαρία...
> 
> έχω μια απορία πάνω σε αυτό. Δίνοντας έμφαση στο στήθος κ γυμνάζοντάς το πιο εντατικά, αυτό δεν θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δυναμώσει τόσο κ να αναπτυχθεί ώστε να τραβάει λίγο μπροστά τους ώμους κ δίνοντας πιο έντονη την εικόνα της καμπούρας...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Υ.Γ.*
> ...


Ακριβως το αντιθετο απο αυτο που λες γινεται.Και αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος!

----------


## primordial

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνηση, τα είχα λίγο μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό μου... :01. Cursing: 
θεωρείς ότι εντάσσοντας ασκήσεις όπως τα back flies στην μηχανή για cross over, ή ακόμα και εκτάσεις ώμων σκυφτός βοηθάνε στην αντιμετώπιση της "καμπούρας"....???
Μέχρι πρόσφατα, αυτό που προτείνεις για το στήθος εγώ το ακολουθούσα για πίσω ώμους κ πλάτη...!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνηση, τα είχα λίγο μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό μου...
> θεωρείς ότι εντάσσοντας ασκήσεις όπως τα back flies στην μηχανή για cross over, ή ακόμα και εκτάσεις ώμων σκυφτός βοηθάνε στην αντιμετώπιση της "καμπούρας"....???
> Μέχρι πρόσφατα, αυτό που προτείνεις για το στήθος εγώ το ακολουθούσα για πίσω ώμους κ πλάτη...!!!


Προτεινα τον παγκο για στηθος και μην το μπερδευεις με προπονηση για ωμους!Οταν αναπτυσσεις το στηθος σου αλλαζει καπως η σταση σωματος αγκαστικα και μη γινεται πιο "κορδωτη" και για αυτο οταν καποιος καμπουριαζει ειναι η καλυτερη ασκηση.Δεν μιλησα για ωμους!Ριξε μια ματια σε ατομα και ββερ που εχουν γυμνασμενο στηθος......θα δεις καμπουριασμα?Η θα δεις ενα "κορδωμα"δεν ξερω πως να το πω αλλιως.

----------


## swimmer_90

> Για το καμπουριασμα η ασκηση που θα γινει το ψωμοτυρι σου θα ειναι ο παγκος (στηθος)!Οταν το στηθος γυμναστει καλα θα σε βοηθησει να αλλαξεις σταση σωματος.
> Οχι για καμπουριασμα αλλα για το αντιθετο.Θα βγει το στηθος εξω και θελοντας και μη θα κρατιεται σε ευθεια το σωμα
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ Εχεις δει κανα ββερ να καμπουριαζει????Ισα ισα ολοι σαν παγωνια πανε!!!(πλακιτσα)


Απ'οτι εγραψες συμβαινει το ακριβως αντιθετο  :01. Razz:  αν το στηθος ειναι πιο γυμνασμενο απ'την ανω πλατη (υπαρχει μυικη ανισορροπια) τοτε τραβαει τους ωμους μπροστα...και καμπουριαζεις...ακριβως το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τη λορδωση και την κυφωση που αφορουν τη μεση...οι ββερ δεν καμπουριαζουν γιατι εχουν αναλογα γυμνασμενα στηθος/ανω πλατη/ωμους...

----------


## NASSER

> Απ'οτι εγραψες συμβαινει το ακριβως αντιθετο  αν το στηθος ειναι πιο γυμνασμενο απ'την ανω πλατη (υπαρχει μυικη ανισορροπια) τοτε τραβαει τους ωμους μπροστα...και καμπουριαζεις...ακριβως το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τη λορδωση και την κυφωση που αφορουν τη μεση...οι ββερ δεν καμπουριαζουν γιατι εχουν αναλογα γυμνασμενα στηθος/ανω πλατη/ωμους...


Για δώσε και μια εξήγηση αν είναι η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει????

----------


## CapoFighter

> Για δώσε και μια εξήγηση αν είναι η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει????


Επειδη συμφωνο με τον κολυμβητη μπορω να δωσω και εγω μια απαντηση... Αν συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο απο την καμπουρα τοτε οι ωμοι σου θα ειναι πιο πισω απο την νοητη ευθεια του σωματος σου...*Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι αρκετα σπανιο* γιατι ολες οι κινησεις που κανουμε στη ζωη γινονται μπροστα απο το σωμα(εχετε δει καμια νοικοκυρα να πλενει τα πιατα με τα χερια πισω απο την πλατη?, η να απλωνει τα ρουχα με την πλατη?)    

+1 στον κολυμβητη οτι ειναι εντελως λαθος καποιος που εχει καμπουρα να γυμναζει υπερβολικα το στηθος του οπως προειπε η Μαρια

----------


## NASSER

> Επειδη συμφωνο με τον κολυμβητη μπορω να δωσω και εγω μια απαντηση... Αν συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο απο την καμπουρα τοτε οι ωμοι σου θα ειναι πιο πισω απο την νοητη ευθεια του σωματος σου...*Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι αρκετα σπανιο* γιατι ολες οι κινησεις που κανουμε στη ζωη γινονται μπροστα απο το σωμα(εχετε δει καμια νοικοκυρα να πλενει τα πιατα με τα χερια πισω απο την πλατη?, η να απλωνει τα ρουχα με την πλατη?)    
> 
> +1 στον κολυμβητη οτι ειναι εντελως λαθος καποιος που εχει καμπουρα να γυμναζει υπερβολικα το στηθος του οπως προειπε η Μαρια


Θέλω απάντηση σε αυτό που ρώτησα και όχι να μου πεις αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς με κάποιον... Τεκμηριωμένα  :01. Wink:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Θέλω απάντηση σε αυτό που ρώτησα και όχι να μου πεις αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς με κάποιον... Τεκμηριωμένα


Ρε τσακαλε αν η  ανω μοιρα πλατη ειναι πιο γυμνασμενη απο το στηθος(και το στηθος ειναι δισκαμτο) τοτε θα εχεις μια ανισορροπια στο σωμα σου.Σου γραφω οτι οι ωμοι θα ειναι πιο πισω απο το κανονικο. Οταν λες τεκμηριωμενα τι εννοεις?Θες και ερευνα? Στα χαρτια αυτα γραφει.Οποιος εχει εμπειρια ξερει οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο.  :03. Thumb up: 


*Το ιδιο πραγμα σου εγραψα απο πανω

----------


## NASSER

> Ρε τσακαλε αν η  ανω μοιρα πλατη ειναι πιο γυμνασμενη απο το στηθος(και το στηθος ειναι δισκαμτο) τοτε θα εχεις μια ανισορροπια στο σωμα σου.Σου γραφω οτι οι ωμοι θα ειναι πιο πισω απο το κανονικο. Οταν λες τεκμηριωμενα τι εννοεις?Θες και ερευνα? Στα χαρτια αυτα γραφει.Οποιος εχει εμπειρια ξερει οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο. 
> 
> 
> *Το ιδιο πραγμα σου εγραψα απο πανω


Αν η απάντηση σου ήταν τεκμηριωμένη, θα έκανες μια αναζήτηση, θα έψαχνες ότι αφορά το θέμα και μετά θα απαντούσες σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν θα μου έλεγες αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς με κάποιον. Ακόμα δεν απάντησες τίποτα...
Η ερώτηση ήταν σαφής:  η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει??? Δεν ρώτησα αν έχεις λόρδωση ή καμπούρα σε σχέση με πλάτη ή στήθος ...
Η εμπειρία σου προς το παρόν σε πρόδωσε ''τσάκαλε''  :01. Wink:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Αν η απάντηση σου ήταν τεκμηριωμένη, θα έκανες μια αναζήτηση, θα έψαχνες ότι αφορά το θέμα και μετά θα απαντούσες σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν θα μου έλεγες αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς με κάποιον. Ακόμα δεν απάντησες τίποτα...
> Η ερώτηση ήταν σαφής:  η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει??? Δεν ρώτησα αν έχεις λόρδωση ή καμπούρα σε σχέση με πλάτη ή στήθος ...
> Η εμπειρία σου προς το παρόν σε πρόδωσε ''τσάκαλε''


Ok mιστερ. Αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι οποιος εχει δικιο πρεπει να κανει και αναζητηση ή οτι αλλο θες τοτε οποιος καταλαβε,καταλαβε. Θα μπορουσες να τονισεις την ερωτηση σου και να πεις οχι μονο ή ανω μοιρα πλατη αλλα ολη η πλατη αλλα μαλλον δεν θες την απαντηση. Πρωσοπικα δεν θα απαντησω αλλο , μακαρι να βγαλεις ακρη απο καποιον αλλον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> *Για δώσε και μια εξήγηση αν είναι η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει????*





> Ok mιστερ. Αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι οποιος εχει δικιο πρεπει να κανει και αναζητηση ή οτι αλλο θες τοτε οποιος καταλαβε,καταλαβε. *Θα μπορουσες να τονισεις την ερωτηση σου και να πεις οχι μονο ή ανω μοιρα πλατη αλλα ολη η πλατη αλλα μαλλον δεν θες την απαντηση. Πρωσοπικα δεν θα απαντησω αλλο , μακαρι να βγαλεις ακρη απο καποιον αλλον*


Καληνύχτα  :02. Wave:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Για δώσε και μια εξήγηση αν είναι *η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος*, τι συμβαίνει????





> Αν η απάντηση σου ήταν τεκμηριωμένη, θα έκανες μια αναζήτηση, θα έψαχνες ότι αφορά το θέμα και μετά θα απαντούσες σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν θα μου έλεγες αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς με κάποιον. Ακόμα δεν απάντησες τίποτα...
> Η ερώτηση ήταν σαφής:  η πλάτη πιο γυμνασμένη και δυνατή από το στήθος, τι συμβαίνει???* Δεν ρώτησα αν έχεις λόρδωση ή καμπούρα σε σχέση με πλάτη ή στήθος ...*
> Η εμπειρία σου προς το παρόν σε πρόδωσε ''τσάκαλε''


Το τοπικ λεγεται "Καμπουριαζω"!!!Αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι η απαντηση που σου εδωσα σε σχεση με την καμπουρα δεν σου φτανει υπαρχουν και οι γενικες ερωτησεις  και οχι σε ενα τοπικ με ονομα καμπουρας!

Καληνυχτα :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Προς το παρόν έχεις ένα infraction λόγο φλυαρίας και αγένειας. Την επόμενη φορά που θα θέλεις να εκφέρεις τη γνώμη σου κοίτα να είσαι πιο επικοινωνιακός. Υποδείξεις τι τίτλο έχει το τόπικ και τι απάντηση θα πρέπει να λάβω δεν δέχομαι. Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί ''τσακαλος'' ''mister'' εκεί που σε παίρνει όχι εδώ.

----------


## CapoFighter

> Προς το παρόν έχεις ένα infraction λόγο φλυαρίας και αγένειας. Την επόμενη φορά που θα θέλεις να εκφέρεις τη γνώμη σου κοίτα να είσαι πιο επικοινωνιακός. Υποδείξεις τι τίτλο έχει το τόπικ και τι απάντηση θα πρέπει να λάβω δεν δέχομαι. Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί ''τσακαλος'' ''mister'' εκεί που σε παίρνει όχι εδώ.


Δεν περιμενα και κατι παραπανω... Οταν υποδεικνυεις τα λαθη στους αλλους για τα τοπικ κτλ. να εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις και το λαθος σου οταν το κανεις.

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν περιμενα και κατι παραπανω... Οταν υποδεικνυεις τα λαθη στους αλλους για τα τοπικ κτλ. να εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις και το λαθος σου οταν το κανεις.


Για πες μου τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις? Είσαι για άλλη μια φορα εκτος θέματος. Δεν το έχεις... τι θες να σου πω? Δίκιο δεν έχεις σε καμία περίπτωση. Ξεροκεφαλιά έχεις αρκετη πάντως για να επιμένεις, για να μην το χαρακτηρίσω διαφορετικα...
Στο επόμενο φλύαρο ποστ έχεις φύγει. Νομίζω είμαι κατανοητός. 
Αν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι επι του θέματος ευχαρίστως να το πεις. Διαφορετικά άστο...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πάντως παιδια δεν θα μιλούσα αν δεν έχω εμπειρία και άποψη επι του θέματος το έγραψα και πιο πάνω και εξηγω ξανα

κατ αρχήν ούτε διάβασα ούτε είδα επιστημονικές μελέτες απλα έχω περιπτώσεις στο γυμναστήριο πολλες ακόμη και όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα στην καβάλα εναν που είχε τρομερή καμπούρα και τον πειράζαν όλοι λέγοντας τον έμεινε απο την μαγκια 
μετα απο 2 χρόνια περίπου λέω ρε σείς τι τον λέτε καμπούρη τον άνθρωπο που βλέπετε την καμπούρα? σας έμεινε ο ορισμός απο παλια 

μετα απο χρόνια είχα περίπτωση κύφωσης στο γυμναστήριο νεου παιδιού μαθητή και αυτο χειροτερευε , λοιπόν τον είπε ο γιατρός να γυμναστεί και αν δεν διορθωθεί επειδη είναι οριακά θα πρέπει να γίνει επέμβαση , οπότε έκανε ότι έκανε σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες μου και πήγαινε ανα διαστήματα και τον μετρούσε αν έστρωνε και μάλιστα επειδη η κατάσταση επιδεινονώταν κύριο μέλημα ήταν να σταματήσει έστω εκεί να γλυτώσει την εγχείρηση 

επειδη λοιπόν ο σκελετός μας στηρίζετε απο τούς μυς , πρέπει με απλη λογική να κάνουμε ασκήσεις εφελκυσμού του σκελετού και συγχρόνως να δυναμώνουμε τους σκελετικούς μυς που στηρίζουν το σώμα , ώστε οι δυνάμεις που αναπτύσονται να φέρνουν μια ισοροπία

υπάρχουν κατ αρχήν ασκήσεις η αθλήματα όπως το κολύμπι που πολυ σωστα αναφέρατε που γυμνάζουν και βοηθάν στην πρόληψη , κύφωσης λόρδωσης , σκολίωσης και γενικά η άθληση ακόμη και ο στίβος όταν γίνετε σωστα προλαμβάνει αυτα τα συμπτώματα 

και αυτο θα το καταλάβουμε παρατηρώντας μαθητες που απλα ασκούν τις μαθητικές τους υποχρεώσεις και δεν γυμνάζονται και αυτούς που γυμνάζονται , εκεί θα δούμε παρ όλο που και οι 2 περιπτώσεις έχουν κακή σταση στο διάβασμα και στο κάθησμα στο σχολείο , αυτοι που ασκούνται δεν έχουν τετοια συμπτώματα 

το θέμα είναι όμως τι κάνουμε γι αυτούς που ήδη έχουν το προβλημα , όπως είπα και πιο πάνω οι διατάσεις οι ασκήσεις που γυμνάζουν τους μύς της σπονδυλικής στήλης  εκατέρωθεν , όταν γίνονται σωστα και με πλήρη διάταση στην κίνηση βοηθάν να ανοίξει ο σκελετός και να έρθει στην σωστη θεση , με παράλληλη στήριξη με τούς μυς 

η ασκήσεις πλάτης δημιουργούν ενα εφελκισμό στην σπονδυλική στήλη , αρκεί να εκτελούνται σωστα και μην ξεχνάμε όπως είναι η εργονομία και κατασκευη της σπονδυλικής στήλης πιο εύκολα καμπουριάζει παρα κάνει λόρδωση , αρκεί να δεί κανείς ότι βρίσκετε στο πίσω μέρος του  κλωβού του  θώρακα με αποτέλεσμα το βάρος να πέφτει μπροστα και οι μυς με τα σπλάχνα , τείνουν να επιβαρύνουν το μπροστινό μερος , είμαστε εμπροστόβαροι με λίγα λόγια 

και το πιο οφθαλμοφανες και δεν χωράει αμφησβήτησης είναι η παρατήρηση των γέρων ανθρώπων , είδατε κανένα να έχει λόρδωση? ΄'ολοι κύφωση έχουν καμπούρα ώς αποτέλεσμα της απώλειας μυων με την πάροδο του χρόνου και αυτό που λέω ότι η βαρύτητα τείνει να γέρνει μπροστα , δεν χρειάζετε να διαβάσω κανένα ιατρικό εγχειρίδιο να το καταλάβω , αρκεί να παρατηρώ ανθρώπους 

οπότε αν αρπάξει το σασί πρώτα το ισιάζουμε στην καλύμπρα και μετα βάζουμε τις χλάπες να το ενισχύσουμε και ενισχύουμε εκεί που δέχετε δυνάμεις όχι όπου ναναι 

σε αντιπαράθεση με το σώμα και ειδικα τον στραβό σκελετό το σωστο είναι μια ολοκληρωμένη εκγύμναση με διατάσεις και ασκήσεις της σπονδυλικής στήλης σε συνδιασμό όπως έχω προαναφέρει μιας ισοροπημένης εκγύμνασης των μυών που λειτουργούν ώς νάρθηκας στηριξης της σπονδυλικής στήλης 

οπότε επιβάλετε και στήθος και πλάτη και προσοχή στις ασκήσεις που χαλάνε την σταση του σώματος όπως σε όρθια θέση , αλλα σε καθιστη αφού πρώτα ακουμπάμε και έχουμε την σωστη στάση καθ όλη την διάρκεια της εκτέλεσης 

και στο τελος εφόσον είμαστε ζεστοι κάνουμε μια σειρά απο διατασεις και κρέμασμα στο μονόζυγο να εφελκύουν (να τεντώσουν  όπως ενα ζαρωμένο σκοινί) οι σπόνδυλοι και να πάρουν την σωστη θέση 

όλα αυτα όμως θα πρέπει να συνδιάζονται και απο προσοχη στην στάση και στις συνήθειές μας καθ όλη την διάρκεια της μερας 

η περίπτωση του παιδιού που είχα αναφέρει τελικα γλύτωσε την εγχείρηση γυμναζόταν συστηματικα και του έγινε τρόπος ζωής και ενα πρόβλημα είχαμε επειδη η κατασταση ήταν σοβαρή και δεν είχε μονιμοποιηθεί τι θα γινόταν αν πήγαινε στον στρατο , εκεί είπα τον μπαμπά του να πάρει χαρτί απο τον γιατρό ώστε όταν θα παρουσιαστεί να του δίνετε η δυνατότητα να γυμνάζετε ώστε να μην χάσει ότι κέρδισε με την προσπάθεια 

απλα πράματα είναι και απλή λογική μην ξαναρχήσουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και το κάνουμε το θέμα "κοινή γυναίκα "

----------


## Soka

Γειά σας, καλώς σας βρήκα! 
Είμαι 28 χρονών και ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο εδώ και μια βδομάδα ( πρώτη φορά ). Έχω ένα θέμα, καμπουριάζω όταν κάθομαι. Τι ασκήσεις με συμβουλεύετε για να διορθωθεί αυτό,αν διορθώνεται. Επίσης, σήμερα μου είπε να κάνω μια άσκηση ο γυμναστής και δεν μπορούσα να την κάνω με τίποτα http://i25.tinypic.com/jfwv8k.jpg μια μπάρα, χωρίς βάρη φυσικά, πίσω από τον λαιμό και δεν μπορούσα να την πιάσω με τίποτα. Αυτό πως μπορεί να βελτιωθεί; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Κάθε μέρα διατάσεις για τους ώμους και το στήθος καθώς και γενικότερα και ενδυνάμωση της πλάτης. Θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή.

----------


## aetosa

> *Για το καμπουριασμα η ασκηση που θα γινει το ψωμοτυρι σου θα ειναι ο παγκος (στηθος)!*Οταν το στηθος γυμναστει καλα θα σε βοηθησει να αλλαξεις σταση σωματος.
> Οχι για καμπουριασμα αλλα για το αντιθετο.Θα βγει το στηθος εξω και θελοντας και μη θα κρατιεται σε ευθεια το σωμα
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ Εχεις δει κανα ββερ να καμπουριαζει????Ισα ισα ολοι σαν παγωνια πανε!!!(πλακιτσα)


Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Μαρία.
Φανταστείτε ότι μπορείτε ακαριαία να φουσκώσετε τους μύες σας όσο θέλετε. 
Αν φουσκώσετε τους μύες της πλάτης, θα καμπουριάσετε.
Αν φουσκώσετε του στήθους, θα ισιώσετε, φέρτε το στο μυαλό σας.
Εκ πείρας σε μένα, ισχύει.

Άρα κάποιος που 'χει καμπούρα πρέπει να διογκώσει τους μύες του στήθους, και του άνω.
Με πιέσεις πάγκου, ή κάμψεις.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Βασικα αμα αναπτυξεις την πλατη δε θα καμπουριαζεις..αμα αναπτυξεις τους τραπεζοειδης ισως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Παίδες ξεκολλάτε το μυαλό σας. Οι μυς τραβάνε. Αν έχεις σφιχτούς μυς στήθους , ο ώμος τραβιέται μπροστά. Δε φουσκώνεις τίποτα. Μεγάλο λάθος πολλών ασκούμενων που νομίζουν πως έχουν δυνατή πλάτη και πλακώνονται στο στήθος και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται. Διατάσεις θωρακικών και ώμων καθώς και shoulder disclocations με λάστιχο θα βοηθήσουν. Κάθε μέρα 5 λεπτάκια (και πολλά λέω) και δεν θα έχετε θέμα, θέλει υπομονη και δουλειά. ΚΑι δουλέψτε πλάτη λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## SkillBill

διαβασα ολο το θεμα γιατι ειχα/εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα.σε μενα προκληθηκε (πιστευω) επειδη για χρονια λογω μυωπιας εσκυβα περισσοτερο χωρις να το συνειδητοποιω για να κανω διαφορα πραγματα.
ενταθηκε επισης μετα τα πρωτα 2 χρονια γυμναστικης που εκανα σχεδον αποκλειστικα παγκο (ναι ναι  :01. Razz: )
η ανισσοροπια πλατης-στηθους συνεισφερει στην καμπουρα,τουλαχιστον στην δικια μου περιπτωση,ομως μεγαλο ρολο επαιζε και το καταλαβα αργοτερα η αγυμναστη μεση μου σε συνδυασμο με τον μεγαλυτερο του κανονικου ογκου στο ανω σωμα

και αυτο που με βοηθησε περισσοτερο ηταν οι αρσεις θανατου και τα σκουοτ για να αποκτησω σιγα σιγααα καλυτερη σταση σωματος,οταν ειμαι ορθιος πλεον δεν φαινεται.καθιστος ακομα καμπουριαζω αν δε το συνειδητοποιησω και τραβηξω τους ωμους πισω (οπως ειπε και καποιος αλλος πιο πανω)

ΥΓ:απαραδεκτη σταση ολοκληρου admin πιο πανω και αν μη τι αλλο χαλαει την εικονα του φορουμ για τους νεους..τεσπα

----------


## kiwi1983

Καλησπέρα guys, τι ασκήσεις θα με συμβουλεύατε  να προσθέσω στο καινούργιο μου πρόγραμμα για ενδυνάμωση μέσης-πλάτης-κοιλιακών  , ρωτάω γιατί υπάρχουν μικρα προβληματα κύφωσης μαζί με λόρδωση και σκολίωση στο πάνω και κάτω μέρος της Σ.Σ  , κατι σαν *S*  H ηλικία μου ειναι  30 ύψος 1.81 / 67 κιλά και ανεβαίνω γρήγορα αυτόν τον καιρό και γυμνάζομαι 2 μήνες α! Και κάτι ακόμα για στήθος μονόζυγο τι γνώμη έχετε και καθώς πια πρέπει να είναι η συχνότητα άσκησης για το πρόβλημα μου, πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα άλλα σκέφτομαι  να ρίξω βάρος  και σε ένα iron gym στις κενές, ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι πρέπει να γυμνάζομαι για όλη μου την ζωή αλλιώς και γενικα οτι ο άνθρωπος αν δεν γυμναζεται χάνει μισή μοίρα το χρόνο.

----------


## loufas

Μπορεί να βελτιωθεί κατα πολύ με γυμναστική και ασκήσεις αλλά όχι να φύγει τελείως.θελει από μικρή ηλικία στρωσιμο.Εγώ το έχω παλέψει πολύ αλλά όταν κάθομαι ασυναισθητα γίνομαι καμπουροπουλο.

----------

